# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Arktiset Bussit: Kuvia

## LHB

Tuoreita bussikuvia löytyy osoitteesta > http://www.pato.1g.fi/x/uudetkuvat.htm

Koko sivusto löytyypi > http://www.pato.1g.fi

----------


## LHB

Kesäkuun kuvat tulevat tänne : http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/UU.../2006-06+kesa/

----------


## LHB

Heinäkuun kuvia: http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/UU...2006-07+heina/
Elokuun kuvia: http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/UU...T/2006-08+elo/

Sivuille pääsee myös osoitteella: www.arktisetbussit.com

----------


## LHB

Elokuun kansioon on lis&#228;ilty kuvia.
Sivustolle on avattu, my&#246;s Foorumi josta n&#228;kee lis&#228;p&#228;ivitykset ym.  :Smile: 
AB Foorumi l&#246;ytyy > www.arktisetbussit.com :sta

----------


## LHB

Syyskuisia kuvia lapista > http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/UU...006-09%20syys/

----------


## LHB

PTA:n bussit korvasivat junia välillä Oulu-Ylivieska.
Pieni katsaus aiheesta löytyy > http://www.pato.1g.fi/o/junabussi.htm

----------


## LHB

Lokakuun kansioon on jo muutamia kuvia tullut: http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/UU...T/2006-10loka/

Myös syyskuun kansion loppuun on tullut lisää kuvia: http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/UU.../2006-09+syys/

----------


## LHB

Marraskuun kuvia > http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/UU...2006-11marras/

Lokakuun kuvia > http://www.pato.1g.fi/arktiset/1/1/lokakuu2006.html

Myös pääsivuja päivitetty: www.arktisetbussit.com

----------


## LHB

Heinäkuun kuvia : http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/20...t/07heina2007/
Mukana mm. Uusi Gold Line #15

----------


## TEP70

Tämän surkeampia linjakilpiä olen harvoin nähnyt:

http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/20...ina2007/21.jpg

Miksi tyylikäs auto pitää pilata tuollaisella pikkujutulla?!? Säästyikö nyt taas 20 euroa?

----------


## tkp

> Tämän surkeampia linjakilpiä olen harvoin nähnyt:
> 
> http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/20...ina2007/21.jpg
> 
> Miksi tyylikäs auto pitää pilata tuollaisella pikkujutulla?!? Säästyikö nyt taas 20 euroa?


Eikös tuo ole ihan normaali "KA-formaatin" mukainen kilpi...? Ja tuosta vielä saa jotain selvääkin. Sitten jos olisi A4-tuulilasilla johon kuulakärkikynällä kirjotettu "Rovaniemi" voisi jo miettiä linjakilven toimivuutta  :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

> Eikös tuo ole ihan normaali "KA-formaatin" mukainen kilpi...? Ja tuosta vielä saa jotain selvääkin. Sitten jos olisi A4-tuulilasilla johon kuulakärkikynällä kirjotettu "Rovaniemi" voisi jo miettiä linjakilven toimivuutta


No tuossahan on hyvin pientä tekstiä, joka ehkä erottuu optimiolosuhteissa auton seistessä paikoillaan.

Pimeässä ei kyllä erota muuta kuin kaksi valkoista palkkia, joissa on jotain mustaa tuhrua. Amatööri voisi luulla, että nauhat ovat poikki, mutta ne ovatkin täysin kunnossa.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi tyylikäs auto pitää pilata tuollaisella pikkujutulla?!? Säästyikö nyt taas 20 euroa?


Varmaan siksi, että erottaa jo kaukaa, ettei Gold Linen omistaja ole enää Posti- ja Telelaitos tai jompikumpi sen jälkeläisistä vaan sen sijaan evakkokarjalainen yksityisyritys.

----------


## LHB

Laitetaans tänneki linkkiä 2009 arktisista kuvista. 
Pikkuhiljaa nämä kansiot täyttyy kunhan vuosi etenee...
http://www.pato.1g.fi/arktiset/2009kuvat.htm

----------


## LHB

Kesäkuun 2009   kuvia: http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/06/
Heinäkuun 2009 fotoja: http://www.pato.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/07/

----------

